# Initials - DNA?



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DNA is an acronym for deoxyribonucleic acid ( the hereditary material in humans and almost all other organisms.)
When used by the AKC it means that DNA testing has been done to confirm identity of a given dog. FUS (frequently used sires) are required to submit DNA to the AKC.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know what that means either. Hope someone pipes up and lets us know.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Interesting. Is a FUS a bad thing?

I'm just starting to track Bogey's pedigree. 9 months too late, I know. But it's a good learning experience.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pointgold said:


> DNA is an acronym for deoxyribonucleic acid ( the hereditary material in humans and almost all other organisms.)
> When used by the AKC it means that DNA testing has been done to confirm identity of a given dog. FUS (frequently used sires) are required to submit DNA to the AKC.


Thanks PG!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> DNA is an acronym for deoxyribonucleic acid ( the hereditary material in humans and almost all other organisms.)
> When used by the AKC it means that DNA testing has been done to confirm identity of a given dog. FUS (frequently used sires) are required to submit DNA to the AKC.


And the term "frequently used sires" isn't all that many I don't think. Six litters total or three in a calendar year...

I also find it interesting that the threshold for disciplinary action is more than two incorrect litter applications (as in the sire is not the sire) in a three year period...

From: http://www.gundogsonline.com/Article/AKC-DNA-Program-Page1.htm

*Frequently Used Sire (FUS) DNA Program
Description - 
The American Kennel Club (AKC) passed a "Frequently Used Sire (FUS) DNA Program" on January 10th 2000. The FUS DNA Program now requires stud dogs with six or more registered litters or stud dogs siring three or more litters in a single calendar year to submit a DNA sample to the AKC’s DNA Operations Center, which will become part of his permanent AKC record. Thereafter, all subsequent Registration Certificates and Pedigrees will include the DNA Profile Number for that sire. This requirement is effective for all litters whelped as of July 1, 2000. Stud dog owners must obtain a DNA Testing Kit from the AKC Fulfillment Department and return it with a cheek swab DNA sample to the AKC DNA Operations Center. 

Any stud dog whose DNA is already recorded with the AKC through the AKC’s Voluntary Certification Program or the Parent Club Program, does not need to re-submit a DNA sample. The DNA submission is a one-time event that is valid for perpetuity (the lifetime of the sire and beyond). To ensure integrity is upheld with the FUS DNA Program, the AKC Board of Directors has approved a "Routine Kennel Inspections Program" known as the Compliance Audit Program. AKC inspectors are permitted to randomly inspect kennels and collect DNA samples to verify lineage for litters observed. Owners of stud dogs who signed the litter application incorrectly attesting to the sire of the litter may be subject to suspension of all AKC privileges if two or more incorrect litter applications are submitted to AKC within a three-year time period. 
*


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> And the term "frequently used sires" isn't all that many I don't think. Six litters total or three in a calendar year...
> 
> I also find it interesting that the threshold for disciplinary action is more than two incorrect litter applications (as in the sire is not the sire) in a three year period...
> 
> ...


This is where a "breeder" in our area had "issues". Given that there were "several" dogs and bitches, there were some problems with identifying the correct parents of litters, and when required to show records to the AKC, the "breeder" didn't want to/couldn't provide them. The latest story that this "breeder" is giving for having been suspended is that s/he "discovered that for years the AKC wasn't registering the dogs whose applications they sent in even though they were cashing their checks (yeah right) and all they needed the AKC for anyway was DNA testing, so they went directly to the company the AKC uses to do their testing and skipped the middle man, and the AKC was mad so suspended them." 
I personally do not think that the requirement is all that strict. If you are doing things "right", it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> This is where a "breeder" in our area had "issues". Given that there were "several" dogs and bitches, there were some problems with identifying the correct parents of litters, and when required to show records to the AKC, the "breeder" didn't want to/couldn't provide them. The latest story that this "breeder" is giving for having been suspended is that s/he "discovered that fo years the AKC wasn't registering the dogs whose applications they sent in even though they were cashing their checks (yeah right) and all they needed the AKC for anyway was DNA testing, so they went directly to the company the AKC uses to do their testing and skipped the middle man, and the AKC was mad so suspended them."
> I personally do not think that the requirement is all that strict. If you are doing things "right", it shouldn't be a problem.


I agree - it's just a cheek swab with a nominal fee to AKC - when you factor in everything else that goes into breeding responsibly its nothing. 

We had a breeder around here who had a similar problem. They had a couple of breeds - no records and some questionably registered litters that were supposed to be purebred..they were suspended from AKC and now sell their puppies with "CKC registration" - and not the Canadian Kennel Club.

Erica


----------

